# Military Mickey Boots



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

What is everyones opinion on these boots. Please if you or your buddies have never tried them don't reply.

I need some type of warm winter boot. I cannot use Thinsulate, boots,gloves or anything. My best luck used to be the Sorel removeable liner Pack Boot, but they don't make that model anymore. I tried the Caribou, but didn't like the fit.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thumbs up. Very warm and pretty comfortable too.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Depends on a few things. There are white ones or black ones. The white are much heavier. White is rated -60 and black is rated -30. If you are going to do any walking the white are toooo heavy, they are meant to stand in one spot for long periods of time and guard something. The black are better for walking but not much. Thet are both fairly heavy and rubber. If they are not fitted right they will chaff your legs and feet quite bad. If you want to stand around and ice fish they atr great, a far amount of walking I would look for something else. Maybe pivk up a pair of black ones and try them out. I have seen them listed for 35.00.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was affraid of that with the nylon inside and no real padding.

Thanks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I have worn them now for 20 years. No issues with them.

I was issued white boots in the service and bought the black boots.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunny_boots

They are a vapor barrier boot, so expect your feet to get wet.

I have left them sitting in my tahoe in the evening and the next day get to work and slip them on. Within 20 minutes, they are warm and my feet will stay warm all day long.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

farmer- what do you mean by expect your feet to get wet. Sweat? Do your feet get cold when they get wet, that is the problem I'm having now.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link, it was very helpful.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> farmer- what do you mean by expect your feet to get wet. Sweat? Do your feet get cold when they get wet, that is the problem I'm having now.


That is exactly what they get wet from. Your feet sweating actually help these boot stay warm.



> After severe problems with soldiers getting frostbitten feet, the U.S. military invented Bunny boots, aka U.S. Army Extreme Cold Vapor Barrier Boots (Type II). Quoting from wikipedia: "The bulbous rubber boots have no liner but retain warmth by sandwiching the up to 1 inch of wool and felt insulation between two layers of rubber. The boots' appearance is somewhat comical, but they have moved well outside the military to become a staple item of equipment among those who work in extremely cold weather." The reason they work is the rubber forms a vapor barrier before the wool and felt, which keeps it dry and insulating.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I have worn these in the dead of winter for weeks on end working in casselton on a farm. Standing around filling trucks from a grain bin in Jan, Feb is cold work.

In 97, I had to wear the army's ECW gear for winter rescue in a blizzard in the middle of the night in Moorhead. This stuff works.

The layering aspect really is helpful.

The above link is a powerpoint presentation to show you what it is the army issues.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I think you have sold me.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Fleetfarm has the black boots in stock. Should be able to find them there local to Fargo


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I ordered on-line. I live in Illinois


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hands down the best cold weather boot EVER made!

I wear both the black and white versions (the whites work great for coyote calling). The whites are warmer, both suck to walk any distance in, but than again, what TRULY warm winter boot is fun to walk in?

Feet get wet and clammy, no big deal as the insulating part of the boot NEVER gets wet.

A lot of the military gear isnt that great IMO, but they really nailed it with the bunny boots.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks Bareback. Mine should be here today or tomorrow. I ordered just the black for now.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Boots arrived Friday, took them for a test drive Saturday. All I can say is WOW. I never would have guessed it. I wish I would have bought them a few years ago. Would have saved me a bunch on boots. My feet haven't been that comfortable in years. It was almost 40 here today, but it was almost 40 last weekend and my feet were cold in an hour. Not this time. I wish they made Mickey Gloves


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Boots arrived Friday, took them for a test drive Saturday. All I can say is WOW. I never would have guessed it. I wish I would have bought them a few years ago. Would have saved me a bunch on boots. My feet haven't been that comfortable in years. It was almost 40 here today, but it was almost 40 last weekend and my feet were cold in an hour. Not this time. I wish they made Mickey Gloves


Oye,

40 degrees and you are wearing bunny boots....


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

It's all i have that's really waterproof. We have a wet sloppy mess around here. Having my feet warm and dry for the first time this year was worth the sweat.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I've worn a pair of black Mickey's for the past 10 years. They work great and keep your feet warm.... and dry from the outside.... I always wear a good pair of wool socks and they are the best ice fishing boots you can get in my opinion. The only problem I have had is if your socks slip down, and you are not wearing long underwear, the rubber rubs against your leg and yanks at all the hair which gets really annoying. Just be sure to wear long johns, and a good pair of wool socks. The only other thing is sometimes my laces come undone, but that is usually my fault!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i wore them Goose Hunting last night. 13 degrees, light duty socks, I was out about 2 1/2 hours. My feet were nice and comfy. That is very unusual for me. Because of the overall size of the boot they get tangled up in my layout blind, but worth it. I'm impressed.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 11, 2008)

If you are refering to the black Military Boots you can purchase at Fleet Farm, then I can answer your question.

I purchased a pair before the Devils Lake Ice fishing tourney this year, the temp was at best 10 above for a second, we were lucky enough to pick an area that almost required waders. We were standing in 5'' of water for 3 hours and I can honestly say my feet were dry and very warm.. In my opinion they would not be very good for a walking situation. Very good for extreme cold though.

Hope this helps
:beer:


----------

